# PAT Hudson... New Location



## Radioroger (Sep 13, 2018)

Is the PAT (physical abilities test) still being held in Hudson? I have heard rumors that currently Hudson is inoperable, and candidates are being tested elsewhere... any help is appreciated. Asking for a friend...


----------



## Foxtrot2487 (Mar 28, 2017)

Last I heard the building was condemned and they were looking for another site. Not sure if they made the necessary repairs or found a new site for the tests.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

They made the "repairs', back open.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Good its a rite of passage lol


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I heard they take your temperature rectally now. Just an FYI


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I heard they do a deep body cavity search


----------



## Foxtrot2487 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey if that’s what you guys are into.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

By “repair” do they mean clean?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

They will be replacing all the dust after the renovations are completed. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

after you jump the wall you have to make dust angels.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

RodneyFarva said:


> after you jump the wall you have to make dust angels.


HAHA, and some will still go to the news when they fail!


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

38bigblock said:


> By "repair" do they mean clean?


If only.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I'm still coughing up dust and asbestos from that dump...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

USAF286 said:


> I'm still coughing up dust and asbestos from that dump...


I hope you got your t-shirt.
"I jumped the wall and all I got was this t-shirt and a case of mesothelioma"


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Is it ironic that I took a couple of folks there and watched them test, but I never had the pleasure?


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

USAF3424 said:


> Good its a rite of passage lol


Ahhh that sawdust floor


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

It did help with the slide under the bar lol


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

I took the goddamn thing 6 times. Could teach a class on it. 2 practice 2 actual for campus job (sent 3 of us hired 2 first time around) 1 practice 1 actual for muni job.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

USAF3424 said:


> I took the goddamn thing 6 times. Could teach a class on it. 2 practice 2 actual for campus job (sent 3 of us hired 2 first time around) 1 practice 1 actual for muni job.


Ha, yeah you could. I took it once, many years ago. Got offered the job on a Monday, and was told the PAT was on Thursday, and academy the next Monday. No practice, no make ups. Not that it was hard, but it was stressful!


----------

